# Another sad case



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

AMA Rescue just got this little boy out of the Downey Ca. shelter. Shelter says looks like he was shot in the head with a pellet gun and has neurological problems. Not in good shape , but we will do all we can to help him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smcry::smcry::smcry:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

:crying::crying:


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh my gosh!!!! What's wrong with some people!!! This is soooo heartbreaking.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

That's just heartbreaking. :crying::crying::crying: What the heck is wrong with people.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That makes so sad,and very angry!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So very sad. You know my Caly had been shot with a BB gun before we got her, too. She was shot in her stomach. I think it hit her bladder from the report I got. I will never understand how people can do such things. :smcry:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

So glad that you have him. :smcry::smcry:


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

My Gladie (at the bridge) had a couple of pellets in her hip from her life before we rescued her. If donations are needed for this poor baby, I'd love to do what I can.


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

LoveLucy said:


> My Gladie (at the bridge) had a couple of pellets in her hip from her life before we rescued her. If donations are needed for this poor baby, I'd love to do what I can.


I'd like to donate too.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor baby. Any idea to what extent the neurological damage is?


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just don't understand how this can happen. How can people be so cruel?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Update*

Update on the little GIRL. We thought we had her, but then the shelter refused to release her to us, because a private citizen had a hold on her until July 1st. So she was going to have to lay there and suffer and probably die.
This morning they did release her to us and she is currently at the vets, in serious condition. Multiple skull fracture and most likely pellets in her head. Poor baby will need a lot of medical help, if she can be saved. I will keep you all up on her progress, as I get it. It is also posted on Facebook.
Will need the donations if she survives long enough for us to help her. It will be a long recovery time. 
I want to get my hands on who ever did this...


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Why oh why can these sick people do these awful things to our creators assignments? What could these little creatures have done to be so inhumanly treated?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Update on the little GIRL. We thought we had her, but then the shelter refused to release her to us, because a private citizen had a hold on her until July 1st. So she was going to have to lay there and suffer and probably die.
> This morning they did release her to us and she is currently at the vets, in serious condition. Multiple skull fracture and most likely pellets in her head. Poor baby will need a lot of medical help, if she can be saved. I will keep you all up on her progress, as I get it. It is also posted on Facebook.
> Will need the donations if she survives long enough for us to help her. It will be a long recovery time.
> I want to get my hands on who ever did this...


Edie, the last time I made a donation, I don't recall there being a place to specify who the gift was for ... I paid through PayPal. Can you help advise? I will make a donation for her.

This is heartbreaking what happened to this precious fluff. How can some people be so evil?

A million times over, darling Edie ... thank you for being such an Earth Angel. Love and hugs.


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

Omg, just Horrible. I pray for this little guy/little girly. What is wrong with people?!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, I believe the Paypal link on our website has been changed, so that you can leave a message on who this is for. Thanks for all you do to help these babies. I just hope we are able to help her. Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, I believe the Paypal link on our website has been changed, so that you can leave a message on who this is for. Thanks for all you do to help these babies. I just hope we are able to help her. Hugs, Edie


Thank you, Edie. I clicked on options and wrote a note with my donation. : )


----------

